# updatering och fglrx problem

## hedmo

hej idag skulle updatera men data och har en massor av problem.det har borjat med att fick:

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:                

dev-db/mysql:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/mysql-5.1.44', 'merge') pulled in by

    =dev-db/mysql-5.1* required by ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/mysql-5.1', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)                                                                

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/mysql-5.0.90-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    =dev-db/mysql-5.0* required by ('installed', '/', 'virtual/mysql-5.0', 'nomerge')

    <dev-db/mysql-5.1[embedded,-minimal] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/amarok-2.2.2.90', 'nomerge')

    (and 1 more)                                                                                                 

virtual/mysql:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/mysql-5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    =virtual/mysql-5.1 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-db/libdbi-drivers-0.8.3-r1', 'nomerge')

    =virtual/mysql-5.1 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-libs/redland-1.0.10-r2', 'nomerge')    

    =virtual/mysql-5.1 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2', 'nomerge')         

    (and 3 more)                                                                                  

  ('installed', '/', 'virtual/mysql-5.0', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    =virtual/mysql-5.0 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/mysql-5.0.90-r2', 'merge')

sedan maskerade de packeten och det gick i vagen.under updateringen avbots det och gav mig detta:

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.41.0/work/intltool-0.41.0/config.log

 * ERROR: dev-util/intltool-0.41.0 failed:                                   

 *   econf failed                                                            

 *                                                                           

 * Call stack:                                                               

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_configure                            

 *   environment, line 210:  Called _eapi2_src_configure                     

 *     ebuild.sh, line 640:  Called econf                                    

 *     ebuild.sh, line 544:  Called die                                      

 * The specific snippet of code:                                             

 *                      die "econf failed"                                   

 *                                                                           

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-util/intltool-0.41.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-util/intltool-0.41.0'. 

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.41.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.41.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.41.0/work/intltool-0.41.0'                                    

>>> Failed to emerge dev-util/intltool-0.41.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.41.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-util/intltool-0.41.0:

 * ERROR: dev-util/intltool-0.41.0 failed:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 210:  Called _eapi2_src_configure

 *     ebuild.sh, line 640:  Called econf

 *     ebuild.sh, line 544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-util/intltool-0.41.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-util/intltool-0.41.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.41.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.41.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.41.0/work/intltool-0.41.0'

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

mybox ~ #

sadana har saker har jag inte forstott mig pa.vad e felet,hur fixar jag det och jag skulle behova lite forklaring 

pa vad det har ar sa man kanske kan fixa det har i framtiden.

nu efter updateringen kan jag inte gora en hel revdep-rebuild p.g.a gimp kranglar med samma form av fel

och att mitt favorit program "compiz-fusion" inte startar. 

mitt fglrx problerm handlar om compiz som tror att jag har ett nvidia kort som det inte hittar.

tack iforhand

----------

## kallamej

Det första problemet är en variant på GF22: Circular upgrades and downgrades of a package. Skillanden är att portage numera hanterar installerade paket lite annorlunda. Istället för upp- och nedgraderingar kan vi få ett meddelande om slot conflict.

I det här fallet är det amarok-2.2.2.90 som på grund av +embedded i IUSE beror på <mysql-5.1 medan andra paket vill ha =mysql-5.1. En eventuell lösning skulle vara att lägga till media-sound/amarok -embedded i /etc/portage/package.use. Vet dock inte vilka konsekvenser det får för amarok.

Vad gäller intltool har du inte postat själva felet, men ett vanligt problem med intltool är att det av någon orsak inte hittar XML-Parser. Det kan eventuellt bero på att du inte kört perl-cleaner efter att ha uppdaterat perl, alternativt räcker det att köra emerge -a1v XML-Parser. I annat fall får du posta vad felet är.

Kan tyvärr inget om compiz, men det måste väl finnas en konfigureringsfil någonstans som nämner nvidia.

----------

## hedmo

tack for snabba svar 

de forsta problemen loste sig med dina rekomendationer

revdep-rebuild fixade gimp men nar jag korde --depclean och dubbel kollade revdep-rebuild

kom nasta:

* ERROR: dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3 failed:

 *   Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)

 *                                                

 * Call stack:                                    

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile  

 *   environment, line 2930:  Called perl-module_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2610:  Called perl-module_src_prep

 *   environment, line 2682:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               perl Makefile.PL PREFIX=/usr INSTALLDIRS=vendor INSTALLMAN3DIR='none' DESTDIR="${D}" ${myconf} <<< "${pm_echovar}" || die "Unable to build! (are you using USE=\"build\"?)";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3/work/DBD-mysql-4.013'

jag gick in i /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3/temp/environment

och fick reda pa att det star samma sak som call stack:.

jag tror du vill ha:

mybox ~ # emerge --info =dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 x86_64)

=================================================================                              

                        System Settings                                                        

=================================================================                              

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_5000+-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 27 Feb 2010 06:45:01 +0000                                                           

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                                 

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p2                                                                                  

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1, 3.1.1-r1                                                                      

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                                                  

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0-r2                                                                                

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                                   

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0-r1                                                                                

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2                                                                                     

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65                                                                              

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1                                                      

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20-r1                                                                                 

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3                                                                                   

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                                  

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                                  

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.32                                                                                  

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                                               

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"                                                                                           

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                 

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"                                                                           

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                  

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"                                                   

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"                                                                  

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"                                                                             

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                 

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                                            

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/gentoo/ "                                                               

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                                

MAKEOPTS="-j3"                                                                                                   

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                   

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                           

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                    

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="(multilib) X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cairo cli compiz cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri embedded emerald firefox fortran git glitz gnutls gpm gtk hal iconv ipod kde kde4 lcms mmx mng modules mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection secure-delete session spl sql sse sse2 ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd unicode usb webkit xcb xcomposite xinerama xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3 was built with the following:

USE="(multilib)"

mybox ~ #

----------

## hedmo

Revdep-rebuild fixades med en perl-cleaner.där imot

har jag inte löst compiz-manager.jag har fluktat lite 

och har nog inte med nvidia att göra (det är start-

scripten som söker efter olika saker).jag skälv tror

att det mina drivrutiner som spöka. kollade 

xorg.log och såg att det fanns moduler den inte

laddade så som dri o.s.v .

----------

